# Almost that time of year again



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I searched the forum and didn't see a whole lot of martin houses unless I missed something. It's almost time for them again so I decided to build them some new houses. Now if I can just keep the sparrows and black birds out. These are simple to make and not too expensive except I used AC Fir plywood and that drove the price up quite a bit. Now for the part I hate, painting them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Those look so nice I might try and squeeze into one of those holes myself..

Re: Painting ??...isn't that what God invented spray cans for ???.....

GalvBay/Jim oughta be along here in a minute. He is the only real "Purple Martin Fanatic" I know....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look real nice, I'm sure the birds will love them


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I hate to admit this but I copy catted these houses. My sister gave me and my parents a pair years ago for Christmas. She bought them off of a guy selling them on the side of the road. He even gave her a book about Martins and said if they don't attract birds contact me and I will give you your money back and you can keep the houses. Now that's confidence. Well, we put them up and sure enough we had a couple of pairs the first year. Every year we get a house full and of course battles with chi-chi's. You know, if you see someone selling these or any hand made item and their prices seem a little high, step back and think about it for a minute. That sheet of 1/2" fir set me back $59.93 and the 3/4 was about $70.00. I have enough material for one more and some 3/4 left over. You add the tools and labor and next thing you know you are doing this for free. These Martins don't know how lucky they are, I can't wait to see if they like their new houses.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

My first PM showed up last year on Jan 16th,,,,,,,,,,heard one call in the fog one day last week but haven't seen any yet. I usually fill to capacity every year. I have 36 gourds for housing 8,12 and 16 units on on 3 poles.

Nice job on fabrication,how many cavities in each of those houses and how do you plan on mounting them? The general accepted dimension today is for a cavity 6" x 6" x 12", this size will stop a bird of prey reach in and don't forget your snake guard if you are subject to those nighttime crawlers.

dick


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I made the partitions after the first photos. They are 6" x 6" and the top sections are about 11" x 6". Six cavities total. The bottom unscrews for cleaning and I use 1 1/4" EMT for poles with flanges and male adapters. About $23.00 for the poles and adapters. I have mounted them on four by four's with two bolts so you can unbolt them and lay them down to clean. I don't have troubles with snakes just some very aggressive black birds. They love getting into the ends of my shop but I blocked them out with foam and sheet metal now they think they own the martin houses. Getting ready to build some six hole single story houses next. No scouts down here yet.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is a good info link on the do' and dont's of being a Purple Martin Landlord,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and for those of you who are unfamiliar with this migratory
backyard colony friend,

http://www.purplemartin.org/forumarchives/archive/FAQ.htm

There is really a lot to it

dick


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I am going to drift off of the topic of woodworking for a second. I think my Black Birds are actually European Starlings, is that correct? I understand they were imported for some reason and were slow to propagate but took off finally. I saw this on all things a video about pest control using high powered air rifles. The narrator was good about identifying unprotected pests and beneficial birds and other wildlife. He took some criticism for the demise of some birds but his barn cats didn't seem to mind.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

European starlings are one of the very few birds not Federally Protected and can be "demised" at any time.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Correct. as well as English Sparrows and I launch as many as I can. Some states and cities have a bounty on the English Sparrow.

dick


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*An eye for an eye*



WildThings said:


> European starlings are one of the very few birds not Federally Protected and can be "demised" at any time.


I witnessed this predator remove multiple eggs and proceed to eat them from my Martin house. Enough is enough.


----------

